# Seeking Ideas



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Wifey turns 51 in a few weeks. As we are paupers, I try to keep birthday gifts down to no more than $100. She is into quilting, sewing, reading (she has a Kindle), working out (she has an elliptical, treadmill, light weights), cooking and we get to the glorious Oregon coast as often as we can. We have been married for 11 years and I have gotten her a lot of jewelry as hers was stolen about 15 years ago so she's pretty good there. Gift cards are the kiss of death (why, I will never know as I love getting them). She likes to garden a bit but it isn't really a hobby.

Soooooooooooooooooo, any ideas?

Much appreciated.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

A romantic picnic planned by you.

Then give her a charm bracelet. Get her a charm or 2 for wedding day, anniversary. then every year you can add charms to it. So it's gift of memories that you can add to forever.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> A romantic picnic planned by you.
> 
> Then give her a charm bracelet. Get her a charm or 2 for wedding day, anniversary. then every year you can add charms to it. So it's gift of memories that you can add to forever.


Both those are great ideas and I will put them on the list.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

A coupon for dinner :rofl: sorry couldn't help myself. (in reference to another thread)

Romantic picnic is a winner here.
Other suggestions to make the celebration special without spending a fortune: make the day about her, a cooked breakfast out on the balcony. In the evening a long hot bath together sipping on some nice bubbly and simply chatting about life.

Personally I am a "doing" person not a "getting" person so a nice time planned together would be a winner. I can buy myself whatever I want but what he gives me is love, time and affection.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

thatbpguy said:


> Wifey turns 51 in a few weeks. As we are paupers, I try to keep birthday gifts down to no more than $100. She is into quilting, sewing, reading (she has a Kindle), working out (she has an elliptical, treadmill, light weights), cooking and we get to the glorious Oregon coast as often as we can. We have been married for 11 years and I have gotten her a lot of jewelry as hers was stolen about 15 years ago so she's pretty good there. Gift cards are the kiss of death (why, I will never know as I love getting them). She likes to garden a bit but it isn't really a hobby.
> 
> Soooooooooooooooooo, any ideas?
> 
> Much appreciated.


Hands down the best gift I got from my husband didn't cost a thing. It was a two page handwritten love letter, not too mushy or corny, but sincere and well written. He talked about how we met, our past and what I meant to him. I treasure that letter. He gave it for Valentine's Day.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

It depends..... is she a "gift person" who needs to receive something in order to feel loved? Or is she a "spend time with" person....who just wants a special day? 

Regarding gifts: The charm bracelet idea is an awesome one. You could also look on her facebook page for things she's liked recently, and if she is on Pintrest there will be things she liked enough to pin/save! You could get ideas there. 

To combine both gift and time spent....you could take her on a small shopping trip....thru junk shops, fabric shops, antique shops, etc... Tell her the limit, and let her just shop. Then take her to lunch!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> It depends..... is she a "gift person" who needs to receive something in order to feel loved? Or is she a "spend time with" person....who just wants a special day?
> 
> Regarding gifts: The charm bracelet idea is an awesome one. You could also look on her facebook page for things she's liked recently, and if she is on Pintrest there will be things she liked enough to pin/save! You could get ideas there.
> 
> *To combine both gift and time spent....you could take her on a small shopping trip....thru junk shops, fabric shops, antique shops, etc... Tell her the limit, and let her just shop. Then take her to lunch! *


Great idea.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

She values handcrafted things. That's why she makes quilts. Whatever you decide, it should be obvious that you spent a lot of time and effort. You're on the coast. I like the picnic idea but it should be over-the-top romantic with lots of attention to detail. Make the gift very personalized, very detailed. It doesn't hurt if she knows you stepped way out of your comfort zone to make her feel special.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Holland said:


> *A coupon for dinner* :rofl: sorry couldn't help myself. (in reference to another thread)
> 
> Romantic picnic is a winner here.
> Other suggestions to make the celebration special without spending a fortune: make the day about her, a cooked breakfast out on the balcony. In the evening a long hot bath together sipping on some nice bubbly and simply chatting about life.
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> She values handcrafted things. That's why she makes quilts. Whatever you decide, it should be obvious that you spent a lot of time and effort. You're on the coast. I like the picnic idea but it should be over-the-top romantic with lots of attention to detail. Make the gift very personalized, very detailed. It doesn't hurt if she knows you stepped way out of your comfort zone to make her feel special.


Actually, we do this every now and then. Picnics, walks, romantic dinners...


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

My H once created a slideshow for me with old/new photos, funny stories, poems, music, etc. It was so wonderful and made me cry. It took time and effort and a great deal of thought.


----------

